# Youth rabbit hunt near Belding



## John Niewoonder (Sep 1, 2011)

One more reminder that the DNR-Wildlife Division, the Mid-Michigan United Sportsman's Alliance (MMUSA) and the Belding Sportsman's Club are putting on a youth rabbit hunt on Saturday, January 14. This celebration of kids and small game hunting requires no fees. Free breakfast at 8am, free lunch at noon with door prizes for every kid under 17 (including at least 1 gun) at 1:30.

The Belding Sportsman's Club is located at 10651 Youngman Road, Belding, MI right in the middle of 10,000 acres of State Land. Must pre-register by calling the DNR Flat River Field Office at 616-794-2658.


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

Are there going to be dogs or is it just show up and do it yourself deal???


----------



## John Niewoonder (Sep 1, 2011)

The hunt itself is mostly "on your own" although we are hoping that some guys with dogs will be there and willing to take out parties that are new and/or don't have dogs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We're planning on being there John. Hoping a lot of houndsman show up to help the kids have a good day.


----------

